# Remington 770 Bolt.



## zackt06 (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm fairly new to guns in general and am learning how to properly dissasemble my guns and clean them etc. I bought my 770 from a buddy for $200, but he never cleaned his rifle and it was pretty dirty, i just cant figure out how to take my bolt apart to clean the gunk out of it. anyone know of somewhere i can find a diagram and/or instructions. i searched remington 770 on yahoo and it brought me to some wierd porno sites then to here!!


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you can find manuals, schematics, and other information at Remington.com


----------

